# What's up pb folk?????????



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone said I had been gone. I don't recall it. EXCEPT......that saucer shaped object...after that I don't have any recall....HMMMMM...


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

New layout is cool! How do I fix my Sig! I "be" lost!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey there stranger! I'm not sure on the signature. My migrated over.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 6, 2010)

Control panel, up top o' the page, on the right, or Forum main index page--see the nav bar on the left, 3d item down, Signatures.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Wayne!!! Lawrence! Missed you cats! (-:


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe the proper "Welcome Back" should be accompanied by the following smilie -->


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2010)

E?.... E! Dude! Where have you been? You disappear quicker than a rain cloud in West Texas, and stay gone almost as long!

Good to see you back around, brother. Fill us in on the adventures we've missed out on since your last visit to these digs.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh look! E's a member of a PCA Church now! Cool!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

James remembered my deep love for popcorn!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

YEP! I found a good PCA, slipped all the Elders a 20 and they took me on in! LOL!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad said:


> Ooh look! E's a member of a PCA Church now! Cool!


 
Why the fake Cockney accent, Brad?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2010)

etexas said:


> YEP! I found a good PCA, slipped all the Elders a 20 and they took me on in! LOL!


Aw c'mon Max! We know they wouldn't want no $20 to let you in!
.
.
.
.
They'd at least ask for $100!..... Each.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh look! E's a member of a PCA Church now! Cool!
> ...


Max's hat just affects me that way.


----------



## Berean (Jan 6, 2010)

What the....? Max! Thought I'd seen the last of you in these parts. Glad to have you back. Josh needs someone to knock some sense into him. He's really gone to the devil lately.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...


 Eh, what are you Chaps rummin about?


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Norm!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Berean said:


> What the....? Max! Thought I'd seen the last of you in these parts. Glad to have you back. Josh needs someone to knock some sense into him. He's really gone to the devil lately.


 LOL. I don't think it's the Devil! Last I saw he DID have spooky avatar! Where are ya Josh!


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2010)

etexas said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > What the....? Max! Thought I'd seen the last of you in these parts. Glad to have you back. Josh needs someone to knock some sense into him. He's really gone to the devil lately.
> ...


He's changed that avatar, brother, now it's his Dad, who is ALOT better looking than Josh.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...


 Chuckle! He had one, looked like some water-color.......


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

Good evening, Max.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Good evening, Max.


 IVAN!!!! My main man! How the hay are ya my Friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

etexas said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, Max.
> ...



Doing well. I like the sig and all...PCA...cool. I'll have to see if they have a website. 

You're looking rather dapper. Kinda like that guy with AC/DC....except the stache.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2010)

Good to have you back brother we have missed you

Would someone tighten Josh's muzzle and harness. Max is back.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

ivan said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > ivan said:
> ...


 
for those about to be reformed.....we salute you! Fire!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Good to have you back brother we have missed you
> 
> Would someone tighten Josh's muzzle and harness. Max is back.


 Hey D-Man! Missed you! Now why does everyone think Josh and I are Mortal Enemies! Josh is a good man! We are friends, we are both "strong" in our positions, but we are Buds! (-:


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to say, I LIKE Blue Haze! Nice work Rich!(-:


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey brother Max, welcome back! I will lift a k-cup toward Texas in the morning and toast your return.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 6, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Good to have you back brother we have missed you
> 
> Would someone tighten Josh's muzzle and harness. Max is back.


 
Sorry, Dennis. He got loose. HEY! LOOK OUT!!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 6, 2010)

Max came back. Hey that rhymes.


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2010)

What's up Max? We'll have you know that sales of Allan Bibles have plummeted 43% since your abduction.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey brother Max, welcome back! I will lift a k-cup toward Texas in the morning and toast your return.


 BOB!!!! Buddy! I was thinking about you! I Might get me a nip of bean myself! It IS COLD in this neck of Texas!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Augusta said:


> Max came back. Hey that rhymes.


 Traci is a poet and she don't know it! (-:


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 6, 2010)

Max who?


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> What's up Max? We'll have you know that sales of Allan Bibles have plummeted 43% since your abduction.


lol well, i have been shooting pics to my friend Mark Bertrand on Bible Bindings so not out of the loop!.... I actually got a letter from Nick Grey! I have 3 Allan's coming I will review them when I receive them!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Max who?


 
STERLING! How are ya my Brother!!!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 6, 2010)

etexas said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Max who?
> ...


 
I'm well. Good to see you back! I'd offer you some popcorn, but I see you've already had some!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2010)

Brother Crimm, it's great to have you back. I though that you had been purged from the rolls for good reason, however, here you area again! Did you slip Rich a $20?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2010)

> You're looking rather dapper. Kinda like that guy with ac/dc....except the stache.









Max or Brian? Hmmmm...


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...


 Then my Brother in Christ, join me for coffee, on this COLD Texas day! Brrrr


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > You're looking rather dapper. Kinda like that guy with ac/dc....except the stache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Cool.


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > You're looking rather dapper. Kinda like that guy with ac/dc....except the stache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin! THAT IS TOO FUNNY!(-: you are crazy! LOL!


----------



## Honor (Jan 6, 2010)

Max!!!!! dude !!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Honor said:


> Max!!!!! dude !!!!!!!


 JESS! How ya doing girl! Love your Make-up! (-:


----------



## py3ak (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, the level of discourse has dropped about 63% since a couple of hours ago. I wonder what changed?


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Wow, the level of discourse has dropped about 63% since a couple of hours ago. I wonder what changed?


 Ruben! you cool Cat-Dad! You KNOW I only bring things up! (-:


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 6, 2010)

Brother,welcome back,sometimes you just meet people that brighten up room when they walk in,sometimes you never meet people like that,however,you Sir are the former, and it is edifying and fun to share conversation with you here-welcome back Uncle E!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2010)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Brother,welcome back,sometimes you just meet people that brighten up room when they walk in,sometimes you never meet people like that,however,you Sir are the former, and it is edifying and fun to share conversation with you here-welcome back Uncle E!


 Thank you Brother! I like that I can lighten a room! Just don't stare at me! Gotta protect the cornea! (-: (Wry Chuckle.)


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome back stinky!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome back Max, its great to see you. I had often wondered of your where-abouts


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2010)

etexas said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> > What's up Max? We'll have you know that sales of Allan Bibles have plummeted 43% since your abduction.
> ...


 
Max, I hate you!!! (or should anyway). Since you started me on the road to genuine leather Bibles in place of my good ole bonded Bibles, I now have an Allan Blackface, an Allan Longprimer, a TBS Windsor, a premium leather NKJV, and a premium leather ESV. One more Bible post and you will put me in the poorhouse! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee . . . no more Bible posts . . . no mas.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday ETexas!!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Turner said:
> ...


 The Word of God should be bound with care and good craftsmanship! "Here I Stand!"  I Guess you don't want a review on the new Allan Ruby, or the other 3 on the way....... You will buy them and love them!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> Welcome back stinky!


 Stinky yourself! I may do a poll and see which of us has a better (VIRTUAL) smell!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael Doyle said:


> Welcome back Max, its great to see you. I had often wondered of your where-abouts


 Michael! My where-abouts! I TOLD you, after the Saucer and the bright blue lights......my memory got wiped! Woke up in New-Mexico, that is all I remember.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> Brother Crimm, it's great to have you back. I though that you had been purged from the rolls for good reason, however, here you area again! Did you slip Rich a $20?


 No, man, it was weird! Rich just wanted a cold dinner roll, clover leaf, no butter. Odd huh???? Hope he is OK.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

Grymir said:


> Happy Birthday ETexas!!!!!!


AWWWWWWWWWW!!! TIMOTHY! How sweet of ya' to remember "out" to APRIL 6th! HEY this is a big one Cat-Dad! I am hitting the big ole 4-0!!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

(that is a very big smile, in case you can't tell)


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 7, 2010)

*Warning for all newbies who have no idea what an etexas is: buckle seat belts and put your seats in an upright position. The ride is about to get a leeettle wild.*


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

Poll! Poll! The barely restrainable mob demands a useless poll!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> (that is a very big smile, in case you can't tell)


 Hey Heidi!!!!! How are ya!!! I shall do a Poll just for you, I have had some insomnia the past few nights so, I want to be well rested before I make a TRULY INSANE/INANE/FUN/HAPPY GOOD TIME CAMP POLL!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Poll! Poll! The barely restrainable mob demands a useless poll!


Heidi......your Avatar is Scary! I don't know what it is........it is the stuff nightmares are made of!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruben picked it out for me. I need all the help being intimidating in theological discussions that I can get .


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Ruben picked it out for me. I need all the help being intimidating in theological discussions that I can get .


 LOL! It is the bloody dagger! Well we have all seen you Heidi.....and....you ain't scary Kiddo! Sorry you are not! But that is a good thing! I DOUBT Ruben would want a scary wife!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2010)

etexas said:


> LOL! It is the bloody dagger! Well we have all seen you Heidi.....and....you ain't scary Kiddo! Sorry you are not!



Foiled again. Curse you, Red Baron! (Not you exactly, Max -- more the fates in the form of the Red Baron.)


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 7, 2010)

Max!!!!  I am *delighted* to see your face up there! I hoped you'd come back!!! Do tell us how you've been!

Margaret


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome back, old friend.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> Max!!!!  I am *delighted* to see your face up there! I hoped you'd come back!!! Do tell us how you've been!
> 
> Margaret


 HEY Margaret! Great to see yo as well! As for how I have been....I must wait till those who control the blue lights and are my keepers instruct me..... (THEME FROM X-FILES begins) Actually my batteries are running low (forthe rather dull truth, SO, Uncle, is gonna Juice up, AND PRAY FOR ME PEOPLE!!!!! I had my "Peepers" Laser fixed about 14 YEARS ago! I have been holding books with smaller print about an inch from my face! It has been SO LONG since I had a check-up, they mad me fill out "New-Patient ******* Stuff" anyway, I had a good 14 year run without glasses but I don't want any kind of surgery again, so, back to specs. As for your prayers! I am scared of Doctors! Plain and Simple! LOL! Serious. You Cats and Kittens BEHAVE while I am away!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wooo Hooo!!! Great to see you Max!

Pax Vobiscum,

Don.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

mrmerlin777 said:


> wooo hooo!!! Great to see you max!
> 
> Pax vobiscum,
> 
> don.


 
donald!!!!!!! How are you!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Welcome back, old friend.


 Tim! My Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!! Great to dee you my "powdered" friend!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well Max,
Mostly I'm retired.


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Well Max,
> Mostly I'm retired.


 You gonna ask the Military to take ya' back are you gonna settle into the civilian role "peaceful like"?


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 8, 2010)

etexas said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Max!!!!  I am *delighted* to see your face up there! I hoped you'd come back!!! Do tell us how you've been!
> ...



*Sounds like you've been on a profoundly "Uncle"-type *vacation* or something for the last several months! *

Fourteen years w/o glasses? That's great & it may be time to go back to specs. They're not the worst things in the world, except (in my case) when they decide to take a powder and secrete themselves somewhere.

Wow! You remember my cats?!! They're still around, hatching dastardly schemes, having highly inflammatory dialogues with squirrels through the doorwall, and with each other - and dispatching the box elder bugs that occasionally get in with mighty pounces. Thanks for asking about them, Max!

Hope you stick around this time!

Margaret


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Galatians220 said:
> ...


 I GOT GOOD news from the Eye Doc!!!!! OK, After 14 Years I was not sure what to expect, BUT, the Doc said my "distance" was just a little off , BUT, everything looked good! he said (unless there is a prob.) :"Come back in about 2 years. You are golden Max." I am happy!


----------

